# altrimenti



## adritabares

Ciaoo Foreri,

Vorrei sapere se altrimenti appartiene al linguaggio parlato,  dato che ho cercato sui giornali e non è una parola molto usata.

Vi ringrazio il vostro aiuto sempre presto
Adriana


----------



## claudine2006

adritabares said:


> Ciaoo Foreri,
> 
> Vorrei sapere se _altrimenti_ appartiene al linguaggio parlato, dato che ho cercato sui giornali e non è una parola molto usata.
> 
> Vi ringrazio per il vostro sempre rapido aiuto.
> Adriana


Ciao, Adriana.
_Altrimenti_ è una parola che puoi perfettamente usare nel linguaggio scritto. Nel linguaggio parlato si usa "_se no_" con lo stesso significato di _altrimenti_.


----------



## adritabares

Grazie Claudine,

mi potresti aiutare con qualche esempio ? anche con "se no"

Adriana


----------



## claudine2006

Non fare così, altrimenti me ne vado.
Non fare così, se no me ne vado.

Non raccontargli nulla, altrimenti gli rovini la sorpresa.
Non raccontargli nulla, se no gli rovini la sorpresa.


----------



## sabrinita85

Altro esempio:
"Lo so che è pericoloso, ma non posso fare _*altrimenti*_".

Attenzione che questo "_altrimenti_" non può essere sostituito con "_se no_".


----------



## lidia1201

Se non vado errato, c'è un altro significato. *Non altrimenti che...* (proprio come), ma non mi viene in mente nessun esempio.


----------



## sabrinita85

lidia1201 said:


> Se non vado errato, c'è un altro significato. *Non altrimenti che...* (proprio come), ma non mi viene in mente nessun esempio.


Uhmm, sei sicura Lidia? Non mi sembra che esista in italiano corrente... 
Se ti viene, comunque, in mente un esempio, scrivilo! 

Esiste invece, una struttura simile:
"E' possibile fotografare le opere d'arte, se *non altrimenti* indicato", in cui quell'_*altrimenti *_significa, come nel mio post precedente, "_*in altro modo*_" / "_*diversamente*_".


----------



## lidia1201

sabrinita85 said:


> Uhmm, sei sicura Lidia? Non mi sembra che esista in italiano corrente...
> Se ti viene, comunque, in mente un esempio, scrivilo!



Non sono sicura  E non mi viene in mente niente, ma ho trovato in (su?) Google alcune frasi. Per esempio queste:
"Le funzioni psichiche, _non altrimenti che_ quelle motorie, sensitive etc. sono rappresentate..."
"...per quanto la danza o il dramma offrano un processo di mutamento costante, la maniera in cui la presentazione avviene — _non altrimenti che_ in un dipinto o in una statua — accresce l'istituirsi e l'interpretazione d'un pattern costante ..."

Va be'... non ha un significato particolare. Forse solo la traduzione nella mia lingua mi ha fatto capirlo in un altro modo; scusate


----------



## sabrinita85

lidia1201 said:
			
		

> ma ho trovato alcune frasi* su* Google





> _non altrimenti che_


 No, non devi scusarti, anzi! Quasi quasi sai più italiano tu di me, LOL!
Comunque sì, hai ragione, esiste  ma suona un po' artificiosa.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lidia1201 said:


> Non sono sicura  E non mi viene in mente niente, ma ho trovato in (su?) Google alcune frasi. Per esempio queste:
> "Le funzioni psichiche, _non altrimenti che_ quelle motorie, sensitive etc. sono rappresentate..."
> 
> *"...per quanto la danza o il dramma offrano un processo di mutamento costante, la maniera in cui la presentazione avviene — non altrimenti che in un dipinto o in una statua — accresce l'istituirsi e l'interpretazione d'un pattern costante ..."*
> 
> Va be'... non ha un significato particolare. Forse solo la traduzione nella mia lingua mi ha fatto capirlo in un altro modo; scusate



Le frasi che hai trovato su google sono un perfetto esempio di come qualcuno, secondo me incapace di esprimere chiaramente un concetto e preoccupato di non sembrare sufficentemente autorevole, creda che il ricorrere a costruzioni forzatamente e ingiustificatamente complicate e a vocaboli di uso inconsueto possa rendere le sciocchezze che scrive più credibili e solenni.
La categoria comprende tra l'atro politici, professori, burocrati e, solamente per quanto riguarda l'uso delle classiche _parolone difficili_, le veline/subrettine/letterine: non è raro che le suddette si cimentino nell'utilizzo  di vocaboli dei quali chiaramente non conoscono il significato, rendendosi più ridicole di quanto già sono e suscitando la mia, e di coloro che sanno parlare Italiano, ilarità.


----------



## claudine2006

Paulfromitaly said:


> Le frasi che hai trovato su google sono un perfetto esempio di come qualcuno, secondo me incapace di esprimere chiaramente un concetto e preoccupato di non sembrare sufficentemente autorevole, creda che il ricorrere a costruzioni forzatamente e ingiustificatamente complicate e a vocaboli di uso inconsueto possa rendere le sciocchezze che scrive più credibili e solenni.
> La categoria comprende tra l'atro politici, professori, burocrati e, solamente per quanto riguarda l'uso delle classiche _parolone difficili_, le veline/subrettine/letterine: non è raro che le suddette si cimentino nell'utilizzo di vocaboli dei quali chiaramente non conoscono il significato, rendendosi più ridicole di quanto già sono e suscitando la mia, e di coloro che sanno parlare Italiano, ilarità.


Sono d'accordo con te. Il linguaggio è in primo luogo uno strumento di comunicazione, non di sfoggio delle proprie pseudo conoscenze.



lidia1201 said:


> Non sono sicura  E non mi viene in mente niente, ma ho trovato in (su?) Google alcune frasi. Per esempio queste:
> "Le funzioni psichiche, _non altrimenti che_ quelle motorie, sensitive etc. sono rappresentate..."
> "...per quanto la danza o il dramma offrano un processo di mutamento costante, la maniera in cui la presentazione avviene — _non altrimenti che_ in un dipinto o in una statua — accresce l'istituirsi e l'interpretazione d'un pattern costante ..."
> 
> Va be'... non ha un significato particolare. Forse solo la traduzione nella mia lingua mi ha fatto capirlo in un altro modo; scusate


Il "non altrimenti" può essere perfettamente sostituito in questo modo:

"Le funzioni psichiche, così come quelle motorie".


----------



## Necsus

Io personalmente non l'ho mai usata né sentita usare, ma a quanto pare l'espressione "non altrimenti che" è regolarmente riportata in qualunque vocabolario, p.e. nel DeMauro:
*al*|*tri*|*mén*|*ti - *avv. FO 
*1* in altro modo, diversamente: _pensare_, _agire a._, _non si può fare a._; _*non a. che*_, non diversamente da, proprio come 
o nel Garzanti:
*altrimenti - *Comp. di _altra_ e _mente - _ant. altrimente, altramenti, altramente, _avv_. 
*1* in altro modo, diversamente: _devi agire altrimenti_; _in quella situazione non si poteva fare altrimenti_ | _*non altrimenti che*_, non diversamente da |


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> Io personalmente non l'ho mai usata né sentita usare, ma a quanto pare l'espressione "non altrimenti che" è regolarmente riportata in qualunque vocabolario, p.e. nel DeMauro:
> *al*|*tri*|*mén*|*ti - *avv. FO
> *1* in altro modo, diversamente: _pensare_, _agire a._, _non si può fare a._; _*non a. che*_, non diversamente da, proprio come
> o nel Garzanti:
> *altrimenti - *Comp. di _altra_ e _mente - _ant. altrimente, altramenti, altramente, _avv_.
> *1* in altro modo, diversamente: _devi agire altrimenti_; _in quella situazione non si poteva fare altrimenti_ | _*non altrimenti che*_, non diversamente da |



Ecco..qui sta la questione: nessuno sembra averla mai sentita usare, quindi come minimo è desueta e molto datata: mi sembra già di vedere quella persona che ha scritto la frase incriminata sfogliare nervosamente il dizionario, cercare _diversamente, _andare all'ultima riga dove di solito sono riportati i significati e gli usi più rari e scegliere proprio _non altrimenti che, _giusto per dare alla stronzata che stava scrivendo un chè di autorevole..
alla faccia dell'intelligibilità...


----------



## Necsus

Paul, tanto per chiarezza: ho segnalato la presenza dell'espressione nei vocabolari proprio perché viene inserita tra i primi significati, come si può notare dal numero che li precede, e non "all'ultima riga" in quanto rara. E questo per me è motivo valido per accettarne l'esistenza. Che poi non sia molto usata, o usata a sproposito, o desueta, è un altro discorso: come ho detto, a me per primo non era mai capitato di sentirla, ma per quanto mi riguarda questa non è una ragione sufficiente per bollarla come 'impropria' (usiamo questo, di termine...), dal momento che i vocabolari la riportano.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> Paul, tanto per chiarezza: ho segnalato la presenza dell'espressione nei vocabolari proprio perché viene inserita tra i primi significati, come si può notare dal numero che li precede, e non "all'ultima riga" in quanto rara. E questo per me è motivo valido per accettarne l'esistenza. Che poi non sia molto usata, o usata a sproposito, o desueta, è un altro discorso: come ho detto, a me per primo non era mai capitato di sentirla, ma per quanto mi riguarda questa non è una ragione sufficiente per bollarla come 'impropria' (usiamo questo, di termine...), dal momento che i vocabolari la riportano.



Non penso di averne negato l'esistenza e concordo sul fatto che se viene riportata dai dizionari non può essere che corretta.
La mia ironia era più indirizzata verso:

1) la decisione di utilizzare *non altrimenti che * invece di _non diversamente da _o semplicemente _come;

_
2) il (secondo me) pessimo stile in cui tutto il periodo è stato scritto (nemmeno le postille delle polizze assicurative, scritte col mero scopo di NON essere chiare, sono così contorte)

Naturalmente la capacità di evitare ripetizioni è un pregio e quindi ben venga l'uso dei sinonimi, basta non sconfinare nel ridicolo..*In medio stat virtus..*


----------



## Necsus

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> La mia ironia era più indirizzata verso:
> 1) la decisione di utilizzare *non altrimenti che *invece di _non diversamente da _o semplicemente _come;_
> 2) il (secondo me) pessimo stile in cui tutto il periodo è stato scritto


Pienamente d'accordo.


----------



## champagne3

Nel _Porto dell'amore_ di Giovanni Comisso, un personaggio dice, "Le forme di vita più basse e più elevate qui s'alternano non altrimenti che la luce e le tenebre." (c. 1926). Nel suo tempo, Comisso fu giornalista. Ma un altro personaggio aggiunge, "Dovetti farmi forza per non contrastargli l'enfasi che aveva assunto." Quindi, forse Comisso intende il primo personaggio di sembrare un po', chi sa, presuntuoso o funesto?


----------



## King Crimson

Non sono sicuro di aver capito il tuo dubbio champagne, comunque nella tua citazione la parte che contiene "altrimenti" potrebbe essere parafrasata così ..._non diversamente dalla luce e le tenebre / da quanto accade per la luce e le tenebre_.


----------



## champagne3

Ciao, King, ma vedi sopra, la discussione su stile e questa locuzione. In ogni caso, grazie!


----------

